# Fountain pen grip section



## sparhawk (Mar 11, 2009)

Does any one sell the grip and nib section for the barons or Jr. gents? Not just the nib? Or in the baron the nib, holder and not the grip. Wuold like to be able to switch from rollerball to fountain pen without having to use a whole pen kit. Might also give customers the option on the spot without having to carry two pens of each kind.


----------



## DCBluesman (Mar 11, 2009)

No.


----------



## Russianwolf (Mar 11, 2009)

Lou's right. No one carries the grip sections that have matching platings for any of the pen kits.

The only ones with a metal grip, were coated with Black enamel and offered by CSUSA. But they were discontinued at CSUSA and I'm talking with Dayacom about them.


----------



## Russianwolf (Mar 11, 2009)

let's ask this question though. Because in another post Lou mentioned the look for "an affordable alternative".

What would be affordable for a feed/grip section that had matching plating to the kits? Say Platinum/Rhodium.

The Baron and Jr. Gent both run about $15 at the 100 kit level. So how much is that grip/feed worth by itself?


----------



## mick (Mar 11, 2009)

I've had several customers request the ability to switch between FP and Rollerball My solution was to order several extra kits and charge the customer what it costs me for kit and shipping. They get the front section....I get a lot of extra pen parts in case they're ever needed...free. Take the JR Statesman for example. Of both plating options, the sections are both indentical Rhodium plating so ideally you order some extra Jr Gents in Rhodium and you've got "extra" sections....for Rhodium JR Gent as well as both platings of the Jr Statesman. I'll also make up a lot of all the jr series and assemble them....without nibs. I carry these to shows and if a customer has trouble choosing....or it looks as if I don't hae something he likes I'll pull out the tray with these in it and explain that it's but a matter of a few seconds it set up the pen he.....or she likes!


----------

